# Reef Regulations



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where can I find all of the rules and regulations for the construction and permitting of artificial reefs in santa rosa and escambia counties?

Any and all help is appreciated!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html


----------

